# DIY bandmill



## Dennis Ford (Oct 25, 2013)

I am working on building a manual band-mill. Here is my progress so far, it is loaded on my old trailer (trailer needs paint pretty badly). I am using "Hammered" paint in silver color for the mill.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Oct 25, 2013)

Oooh, that looks awesome. Hopefully you'll post more pictures as the build continues and as you start milling with it!


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey very nice! I'm building one as well! What are you using for an engine?


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 25, 2013)

Also I'd like too add, keep your acme shafts greased pretty heavy, the nut you used will wear pretty qui kly with the weight of the saw head, if you ever have problems with the nut wearing to fast they sell oil bronze nuts that last 100x longer


----------



## Kevin (Oct 25, 2013)

Dennis, that's a great looking design. My first thought was though, that you may experience a lot of shimmy cutting wide hard wood. If so, you might end up welding another piece of angle to the other side for another track to give it that much more containment. Also with a single 2-post frame design like that harmonics might be a problem. That's why most companies use a 4 post design. Might never shimmy though but just throwing that out there. Thanks for sharing this adventure with us!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 25, 2013)

Very cool, I love home made, diy, or whatever you want to call it. LOL Subscribed!


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 25, 2013)

It looks like you found surplus center :) what size band wheels? Did you go with the 18 3/4" ones?


----------



## Cross Sawmill (Oct 25, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Hey very nice! I'm building one as well! What are you using for an engine?


 Jimmyjames and All; I was up at my friends shop and He had a 27 HorsePower Kohler that came off a "Fast-Cut" Mower. It was pretty interesting as it's crankshaft was made to output power on both ends. He said one end powered the Blade and the other end powered the hydraulics.Hmmm! It is for sale for $500.00 dollars.


----------



## Dennis Ford (Oct 25, 2013)

Cross Sawmill said:


> Jimmyjames and All; I was up at my friends shop and He had a 27 HorsePower Kohler that came off a "Fast-Cut" Mower. It was pretty interesting as it's crankshaft was made to output power on both ends. He said one end powered the Blade and the other end powered the hydraulics.Hmmm! It is for sale for $500.00 dollars.



I am interested in that engine, it would be great for my mill.


----------



## Cross Sawmill (Oct 26, 2013)

Dennis Ford said:


> I am interested in that engine, it would be great for my mill.


My friends name is Eric Newberry. His number is 229-400-4064. If You can not reach Him, let Me know and I will help contact Him.


----------



## Dennis Ford (Nov 27, 2013)

Some progress pictures. I ended up with a 23 hp Vanguard engine; got a good deal on one at a local dealer (engine was new, box was old).
Lube tank (made from 6" PVC pipe)


 
Exhaust manifold (made from 1" EMT)


 
Other side

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 27, 2013)

Those engines are not bad for the money, at least they are Japanese quality and not Chinese that you can't get parts for. I have had equipment with the vanguard engines and the held up well for me.


----------



## Dennis Ford (Dec 17, 2013)

Did a test cut with it this afternoon on an old pine log; it worked great! Now I will work on building guards for the wheels and a log clamping system.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 17, 2013)

Very cool! Looks like you will get a nice wide cut too!


----------



## Dennis Ford (Dec 29, 2013)

Cut some oak yesterday. This log was 10 ft long and 19 inches diameter (inside of bark on small end). Slabs up to 24 inches wide on the butt end. I found a couple of issues to work on but the mill is a success.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 29, 2013)

Very cool! You got to run em to find out what needs to be improved. Great job, it looks good too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 29, 2013)

Congrats! Nothing better than making your own stuff, and it works, priceless.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------

